# My Oscar's 1st feeder



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

his first feeder(convict fry) i'm so proud of him


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

im proud of him too


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

how big is it?


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

2 1/2"-3" rough guess...he's in a tank w/ a few convict fry


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Poor convict fry!


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

wow kinda reminds me of magma when he was a baby he would eat and eat and eat until i needed to move him to a new tank


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

poor convict frys...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

My oscar I bought last month is nearing 2 1/2 inches ect. If my cons breed thats how I will get rid of most of the fry.









Right now he is eating a prime cichlid pellet, and home-breed guppies, might step him up to small home-breed zebra danios.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

1 down many to go


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

nice lookin fish... a job well down martel


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

i forgot to add....excellent photo's


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

now remember the four simple words:Hole
In
The
Head
 just in case


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> now remember the four simple words:Hole
> In
> The
> Head
> just in case


why in the hell would anybody treat HITH w/ that sh*t? anyway, HITH is caused by 2 main factors. poor water quality and a bad diet. as long as you keep the water clean and keep him ona good diet you will not have to mess w/ HITH.


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

cool


----------

